# Goldfish Displayed in Planted Tank



## 94Vang94 (Nov 19, 2013)

Nothing like looking at your goldfish in your planted tank 

Goldfish In A Planted Tank (HD): http://youtu.be/EXqe7ujrDr8


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

How many gallons is that tank?


----------



## 94Vang94 (Nov 19, 2013)

xjasminex said:


> How many gallons is that tank?


Hey, it's a 20 gallon high


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

sweet haha.. ya you already said you don't raise them in that tank so people shouldn't be giving you trouble about it.

all i could think of was.. SWEET SHRIMP BUFFET!! lol


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

happen to view another planted goldfish video , did the goldfish attempt to gobble up the plants ?


----------



## 94Vang94 (Nov 19, 2013)

Down_Shift said:


> sweet haha.. ya you already said you don't raise them in that tank so people shouldn't be giving you trouble about it.
> 
> all i could think of was.. SWEET SHRIMP BUFFET!! lol


Haha as soon as I put them in, all the little buggers went into hiding.


----------



## 94Vang94 (Nov 19, 2013)

limz_777 said:


> happen to view another planted goldfish video , did the goldfish attempt to gobble up the plants ?


For the short 5 minutes that they were in, nope. They were just swimming and exploring


----------



## forelle (Aug 7, 2014)

Tank looks beautiful. What kind of plants do you have in the background?


----------



## ooosparkeyooo (Sep 20, 2014)

Holy crap, absolutely breath taking! I love it!


----------

